# Briggs Intek 24HP OHV Popping



## Bob DiGiacomo (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm working on my neighbor's mower and it is popping/ backfiring out the air filter. I checked the flywheel key and it it good. He said it was running fine then it stalled and when he got it started it popped. I can't find anything wrong I'm thinking their might be some water in the fuel, but he said the fuel is fine, so what else should I look at? Thanks


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Sticking/stuck valves, bad spark plug(s)


----------



## Bob DiGiacomo (Jan 15, 2009)

Found the problem in the valves. Thanks 30yr:thumbsup:
Under one of the valve covers I noticed the top push rod was bent and the bottom one is not even connected and pushed way back about 5 inches towards the engine.

Is this fixable and how would I go about fixing it. It looks like you can remove the overhead valve box to get access to it, but I'm not sure. 

Briggs and Stratton

Model 445777
type 0168 E1
Code 031001YG


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Push rods are replaceable. Bending is usually a result of sticking valves in the valve guides. This can be caused by low oil, poor air circulation around the valves, or infrequent oil changes. If the valve guides have moved in the head, then a new cylinder head is in order.


----------



## Bob DiGiacomo (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks for the info.
Is there any manual that can walk me through the disassembly and reassembly?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

http://www.mymowerparts.com/pdf/Bri...73521 Twin Cylinder OHV BRIGGS & STRATTON.pdf


----------



## Bob DiGiacomo (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks for the service manual. I am going to replace the rods and see what happens the valves seem to be moving fine. I will let you know how I make out.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Bob DiGiacomo said:


> Thanks for the service manual. I am going to replace the rods and see what happens the valves seem to be moving fine. I will let you know how I make out.


You may want to compare the position of the valve guides from the side with the bent push rods to the other side. There is a reason the push rods got bent and I almost always find a valve guide out of position where the rocker arm contacts the valve guide and the push rod gets bent. Old gas in the fuel tank can result in a stuck valve that can also cause a bent push rod.


----------



## Bob DiGiacomo (Jan 15, 2009)

I checked for a loose valve guide and it looks to be the same as the other side. The valves move fine and I can't see any movement in the valve guides. I asked the neighbor if there was oil in it and he said yes yesterday. I checked the oil and it is about empty. I guess I am going to move forward and replace the rods.

He is also having a problem with the deck. I cuts poorly. I noticed the deck is pitched about 2" lower in the front than the back. On a Craftsman 50" deck should the front be about 1/4" lower than the back of the deck? Thanks


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Bob DiGiacomo said:


> . On a Craftsman 50" deck should the front be about 1/4" lower than the back of the deck? Thanks


Yes, check and make sure the blades are the correct size for the deck and that they are installed correctly.


----------



## Bob DiGiacomo (Jan 15, 2009)

Well I put in the new rods and the engine backfired really loud when turned off. I mean REALLY loud. What should I look for at this point? Is a valve sticking?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

That may just be an after fire in the muffler. If you don't have the after fire solenoid on the carburetor then you should let the engine idle for a minute before shutting off. If you have the after fire solenoid on the carburetor, then the engine should be shut off at a high rpm.


----------



## Bob DiGiacomo (Jan 15, 2009)

30yearTech said:


> That may just be an after fire in the muffler. If you don't have the after fire solenoid on the carburetor then you should let the engine idle for a minute before shutting off. If you have the after fire solenoid on the carburetor, then the engine should be shut off at a high rpm.


The solenoid is on the bottom of the carb. I live 4+ acres down the road and heard the backfire clear as day. Judging by how loud it was. I'm thinking it came out of the muffler. Is there any way to check the solenoid is working?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

The only way to know for sure, is to remove the solenoid and test it with power to see if it's working or not.


----------

